# The epic GAR RP thread



## Zorokiller (Dec 23, 2008)

For the lack of rules look at the OOC/Sign up thread.

Now start the epic!


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2008)

The blind hobo walks down a beach singing "Row Row Fight DA POWER!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 23, 2008)

The magical bunny appeared on top of Meijin his head

"Yo wanker! We gotta get rollin' to the beach ya know!"

Meijin sweatdropped

"What's up with the failish gangster talk?"

"Who are you to judge mr.stampler? now lets get goin', we oughta beat some hobos dayum!"

Meijin facepalmed

"You are one silly bunny..."


----------



## Serp (Dec 23, 2008)

Dagger head Shiro was doing the manly stride down the street, where women would soak their panties and become impregnated with his seed, from the mere glance of him. Along his stride, he fought the man, fucked the government and made many a woman his bitch.

"You know I feel like beating someone up for the sheer sake of it!"


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 23, 2008)

Grinjolf the One Eyed was swaggering down the street, drunk.  His large axe was strapped to his back.  Grinjolf noticed a cop striding towards him. The cop gave him a funny look.  "YARRR!" Grinjolf lifted up his axe and charged at the cop.


----------



## Serp (Dec 23, 2008)

Dagger Head Shiro, saw a bunch of fat Racist skinheads who worked for 'The Man!' Manly urges over came Shiro "FUCK THE GOVERNMENT!" He shouted. Jumping up in the air and pulling a 12 inch switch blade from his stomach he landed on one of the fat men, and started to stab him in his eye. While he was stabbing the guy he said an epic speech.
"Kill one man your a murderer, kill ten your a serial killer, kill one hundred and your a war hero! So keep count mutha fucker, and do it in style . For in this world built on the broken backs of others fixed together with their blood and broken dreams, shit anit gonna last long, so when you die you need to make sure you give St Peter the right title."

The other guys screaming, "What the fuck did you just say you crazy son of a bitch!"

Shiro turned and pulled out two meat cleavers from his shoulder blades and had a large manly grin on his face, he stabbed the first guy "I WON'T DIE EVEN IF YOU KILL ME!" and then slashed the other guy "EVEN LOGIC FEARS ME!" 

When he finished he made the peace sign, and walked off leaving the 3 dead bodies.
"Fuck the government!"


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2008)

Hobo continues singing, while walking from the beach towards where Shiro was standing.

Soon while Shiro was fighting he'd hear lyrics been sung.

"Do the impossible, see the invisible
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH
Touch the untouchable, break the unbreakable
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH

What you wanna do is...
What you wanna do is just...
Break the rule/move/mood(?) and you'll see the truth UH HUH!
You'll see the people... CHEATING! BABY!
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH

Power to you peeps,
Power for the Dreams,
Though missing piece carry so incomplete (I can't make out the next bit)
Much so/muscle pretty, the soldier from underground
See how easy they overyell (what the fuck!? XD)
Diggin' through the core to see the light
Let's get of here, peep - that's the way to survive
Yo I top off the hat, I'm on the set
Do the impossible, who got you on a bet?
Because alot of things change, making way the people think(?)
If you want to get by, NO PAIN NO GAIN
Wow, they just want to test the game
Sorry, my rhyme's going to stunt your brain, yaw
I'm so sorry with my straight-up skill, we gonna
Making it happen with a crazy rap skill
Get ready to rumble, now is the time, UH HUH!
If you don't know, now you know

You'll rock for this(?)

Do the impossible, see the invisible
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH
Touch the untouchable, break the unbreakable
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH"


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 24, 2008)

Meijin appeared at the location where the hobo was singing his song

"Such...Brilliance..."
"Shut your trap! You oughta spit some sick shit as well!"

Meijin nods, he pulls out a guitar out of a random pocket dimension and starts to play.

"Minna no peace It's all right! Love & Rock notte OK!
Minna de utau Song For You Love & Peace Rock, My Song
Minna no peace It's all right! Love & Rock notte OK!
Minna de utau Song For You Love & Peace Rock, My Song"

Magical bunny gave him a good slap afterwards
"What the fuck was that for homo stuff? Never do that again."
"But--"
"Never!"

Meijin crawled down from utter disappointment

"Now beat up that hobo! USAGI NO HENGE!!" *spouting random awesome japanese*

The bunny transformed in a over-sized large rifle, generic boy Meijin took on a awesome pose holding the rifle behind his back like he was playing some billiard.

"--But he's blind."

"So what, easy hit. NOW GOD-MOD HIT HIM!"

 _*"Alpha Arrow!"*_ 

A powerfull blast was shot off towards the hobo, WHAT WOULD HAPPEN!?!!


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2008)

blind hobo points his walking stick at the bullet being shot at him.

He just continues singing while the bullet hits his stick and the bullet explodes.

"What you wanna do is...
What you wanna do is just...
Break the rule/move/mood(?) and you'll see the truth UH HUH!
You'll see the people... CHEATING!(?) (can't make out) BABY!
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH

Second verse dedicated to the real peeps
What we have to say it so real thing 'cause
Revolution ain't never gonna televise(Seriously, I must be high on something or something)
Kicking a math quote(?), microphone fit and tied
Open your third eye, seeing to the overground
I'm about to hit you with a scream from underground
Most see these powerful inside the play the *mumblemumble*

Do the impossible, see the invisible
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH
Touch the untouchable, break the unbreakable
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH

What you wanna do is...
What you wanna do is just...
Break the rule/move/mood(?) and you'll see the truth UH HUH!
You'll see the people... CHEATING!(?) (can't make out) BABY!
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH

Do the impossible, see the invisible
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH
Touch the untouchable, break the unbreakable
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH

What you wanna do is...
What you wanna do is just...
Break the rule/move/mood(?) and you'll see the truth UH HUH!
You'll see the people... CHEATING!(?) (can't make out) BABY!
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH

Do the impossible, see the invisible
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH
Touch the untouchable, break the unbreakable
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH

What you wanna do is...
What you wanna do is just...
Break the rule/move/mood(?) and you'll see the truth UH HUH!
You'll see the people... CHEATING!(?) (can't make out) BABY!
ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH

ROW ROW, FIGHT DA POWAH"


----------



## Serp (Dec 24, 2008)

Shiro turned and saw a singing Hobo and Boy with an oversized rifle.

He thought he should sing too, too bad he don't know any moon language, but he did know engrish. Shiro charged at the Hobo ready to show him some manners.

_"I am the bone of my sword.__Steel is my body, and fire is my blood.__I have created over a thousand blades.__Unknown to death.__Nor known to life.__Have withstood pain to create many weapons.__Yet, those hands will never hold anything.__So as I pray, "Unrimited Brade Workus!!!!!!!!!."_
Shiro pulled out 4 blades out of each of his limbs and jumped up to attack the hobo!

"Amakakeru ryu no hirameki!"

He blades, cut the air and tore the ground, the very sight of them envisioned a dragon, a dragon of GAR! Its claws tearing from hell, and its fangs following from Heaven.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 24, 2008)

Meijin immediatly knew what to do, from his born battle instict, which he suddenly developed.

He jumped up and rode the blades pointing his gun forward

He shouted a always needed line of cool words when he pulled the trigger
"GATTEI!! Floating Dragon Alpha Attack Flash!!!

There was no way the blind hobo could dodge this awesome combination attack of pure epic.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 24, 2008)

There was a ruckus going on outside his room as Test woke up. He leaped out of bed and kicked the bed through the wall, causing a huge gaping hole in his bedroom wall. The bed crashed onto several cars as Test jumped out of the hole and landed on the street, balls first. His balls created a huge crack on the road, because they were so huge and made of steel. He stormed towards the beach in a straight line, flipping cars over with his giant cock of destruction as he went. He flipped the cars towards the fight

"OI! SHUT THE FUCK UUUPPPP!!" he yelled to the group as they fought, the cars still flying infront of him

He clicked his fingers and the cars fucking exploded, creating a rain of fire and metal, which fell towards them


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2008)

Scott woke up some time after two, he'd spent the previous night taking hits off dirt weed he'd brought from this guy down the street. The last thing he could remember was drinking the bong water.

For him smoking alone was never a good idea.

And for some reason, as he climbed from the bed he found that someone, he hoped it had been done by himself, had placed a sock on his penis.

He shrugged it off, got dressed and went into the living room.

Before doing anything else he had to eat, his mouth was bone dry and he had a mean case of the munchies.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 24, 2008)

The powerfull blast godmod hit the hobo head on, he was blasted across the beach.

"Bunny, wasn't that a bit too much?"
"Shut your trap bitch! Now, take down the knife guy!" The magical bunny with a emotional disorder yelled at him

"B-But...He's my nakama! I will never hurt my nakama!"
"...Your reading way too many manga, that's why you end up wanking to hentai every night."

/Emotional crush!! Meijin fell down because the little pride he had just has been blown to bits once again.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 24, 2008)

Grinjolf charged towards the cop.  The cop whipped out a club, but Grinjolf was too fast.  "YARRR!" With a swing of his axe, the cop's head went flying.  Grinjolf wasn't done yet.  He grabbed an innocent bystander and slammed the blunt of his axe onto the man's head.  The man collapsed onto the ground.  Grinjolf tore the man's head off and raised it up for all to see. "YARRR!"


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2008)

Blind hobo dusts off the dirt and sand that he collected when he was hit by the last two attacks.

He picks up his walking stick and once against sings "row row fight da powah!"

He walks through all the danger and is suddenly standing right next to Meijin.

"Boo!" Hobo spits into his face before poking him with his walking stick.

A single poke sends Mejin flying with thousands of somersaults backwards, before he crashes against the ground, tumbling at least another 100 times before stopping, leaving a trail of blood and road damage behind.

'Hobo-Poke!' Hobo says while he poked.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 24, 2008)

"I sense unepicness..." A voice from within the center of the sun in a far-off solar system muttered. A fleet of spaceships was flying past, releasing unepic energy. 

"KAWAII !!!!!!!!!!!!!" A girly voice yelled from within one of the spaceships. "Unepic level increasing...must destroy unepicness...." A massive pillar of fire bursts from the sun, destroying one of the spaceships.

"YOU, WHO RELEASE FAIL TO THIS UNIVERSE, IMPLODE!" instantly more of the ships are destroyed. A silver, humanoid form appeared in front of the spaceships. The humanoid being extended its hand, and caused more implosions to occur inside the ships.

"OH FUCK!" One of the people in the warships yelled. "RELEASE THE WEAPON!"

The largest of the ships opened up, and released a giant cage. The cage opened, and a moose with a pirate hat went out. Its eyes were red with fury, and its roar was enough to make space gorillas vomit in fear. "I sense epicness inside this being..." He charges on the moose and punches it to the face. The moose collapses, and the being stares frighteningly at the fleet. "BEGONE, UNEPIC ONES!" a massive fireball bursts from the sun, and destroys the entire fleet. "My work here is done." He looks at the moose, and it stands in front of him. "Come moose, let us fly to the unepic!" The being jumps on the moose, and flies off into the universe.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesomeness awesomely walked as he awesomely whistled an awesome tune. When he saw the blind hobo send Meijin fly into, all he said was,"Awesomeness!!" He ran to the hobo and started to use his awesome powers to try and make the hobo awesomely explode.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

Blind hobo explodes in awesomeness and from the dust rises Awesome Blind Hobo!


----------



## Serp (Dec 25, 2008)

Shiro was beginning to watch people explode and get revived slightly more awesome. They didn't become more manly, gar or epic but it was a start.

Shiro ran upto the guy that blown up what looked like a blind Hobo.

"I saw you blow up that guy, it was quite awesome! I like you lets have a brutal death match which might result in us dying slowly and painfully to show how manly we are, in classic shonen style!!!!"


----------



## EPIC (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesomeness awesomely looked at him with a stare of awesomeness,"Awesomeness!" he said, accepting the proposal. Awesomeness made Shiro explode into a burst of pure awesome bloodiness.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 25, 2008)

"My Nakama who give me the will to fight, exposed to all that awesome makes me stronger...Prepare..."

Meijin charges his gun towards the Awesomeness-person

"BETA BLAST!!"

A powerfull beam releases and erases Awesomeness in a awesome way out of existence.


----------



## Serp (Dec 25, 2008)

As the awesome beam hit Shiro, and burst through his first layer of manly skin, blood exploded everywhere. With the lack of skin Shiro was able to find one of his long lost blades stored in his body and pulled it out. And cut into awesomeness, Shiro fighting spirit and manly urges overpowered as much awesome as the guy could give.

"EXU!-CALIBUR!!!!!" 

Shiro fighting with no skin, because he is gar, and the skin would grow up soon anyway.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

Blind Hobo pokes Shiro with his walking stick, leaving behind him a spiraling hole.


----------



## Serp (Dec 25, 2008)

In the heat of the moment Shiro hadn't noticed that the awesome guy had been exploded awesomely. And was swing excalibur around foolishly, yet still manly. 

Then without warning a hobo poked Shiro with a walking stick.
"Nooooo, my only weakness, if only it were made of metal!!!!!!"

A spiralling hole left in Shiro's body, going deeper with each revolution, allowed him to summon his own spiral power! 

"In this super spiral space, I am healed "

Now Shiro was healed and had spiral power.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

"Your spiral powers are not bad, it awoke in me memories, now it is time to find within you all the spiral powers."

Awesome Blind Hobo pokes 'Awesomeness' and Meijin in the head and leaves more spiral holes inside them.

I love god modding


----------



## Serp (Dec 25, 2008)

Shiro watched as the Hobo poked awesomeness who only just a few posts ago got completely evapourated out of existence.

"I do not need a drill, my spiral power IS FUCKING POWERFUL!

 		  		      Augh! AHGH!AUGH!! AHGH! 

I do not need, (he does not need)  
a drill (a drill) 
My spiral power is fuckin, (fuckin) 
POWERFUL! 

AUGH!! AHGH!AUGH!! AHGH! 

Sorry 
I did not mean, (he did not mean)  
to blow your mind (to blow your mind) 
But that shit happens to me,  
all the time 

Now take a look (take a look)  
tell me what do you see? (tell me what do you see?) 
I've got the force of God in me!

AAAH! AUGH!AUGH!! AHGH!"


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

The moon finds itself target of a giant spiral hole before crashing down onto the ground, colliding exploding in the most gar possible way.

After the dust settles blind hobo lands from the sky.

Out of his coat he pulls a pair of sun glasses. After putting them on they turn into two spiky glasses that stretch out on both sides.  <- like these.

His can still firm in his right hand in his left now you see a light.

Walking up to Meijin he lights the man and bunny's hair on fire, burning it all off.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 25, 2008)

The two just let it burn (let it burnnnn)

The bunny changed once again in the rifle

"There is only one thing left to do now he pulled this move..."

"Hm..." Meijin nods

"TAKE THIS!!!...CONDEMN GLAIZE!!!"

Out of energy a spear appeared out of the loop and pierced the hobo, massive amounts of blood sprayed out and the hobo made painfull screaming noise

"It's over now...Hobo..."


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

The spear stuck into hobo's stomach.

Hobo was barley still awake.

he takes off his glasses and throws them toward meijin. the orange glasses turn black and suddenly grow to giant black kamina glasses boomerangs.

Out of its shadow another pair of giant black kamina glass boomerang grow and they pin down all of meijin's limbs.

Hobo pulls out the spear, and his blood sprays out in an explosion like a vulcano!

*"Giga! Hobo! Walking Stick! Breaker!!!!!" *

He pierces both the bunny and meijin in his supreme attack


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 25, 2008)

A large hole was now created through Meijin's whole chest he fell down to the ground and dust came up.

Unmoving...was this the end for him...?


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

Back to back Hobo and Meijin stood, one with a giant hole in them the other a fountain of blood flowing out of them.

Hobo then finally fell to floor, the last blood of his flowing out of his body.

The blood continues to spiral about from where hobo lies on the ground.

Is that the end of the blind hobo?


----------



## Serp (Dec 25, 2008)

Dagger Head Shiro watched as the Hobo, attacked this guy he had no emotional attachment to. But yet he shouted in agony.

His spiral power, gar, mana, reiatsu, dying will, chakra, ki, chi and furyoku rose to OVER 9000! 

He turned, into hyper dying will mode, avatar state, Super Saya-jin 3, Super Spiral mode, Live on Geass, Kyuubi Shroud 9, Curse seal 2, Shikai, Bankai, Vizard, Gear 1, Gear 2, and Gear 3, Super sonic mode.

His aura, hair and eyes, had so many colours intertwined it, it looked like the colour GAR (cannot be described to those who have not seen it). 

He rose his fist up.

"This fist is powerful!"

And Shiro did his ulitimate attack, 100x big bang kamehameha, X burner, Gomu Gomu, Unlimited Brade Workus, 4 element bending, Fuuton Rasenshuriken, Kirin, Chaos Control, Gestuga Tensho, Spinzaku, Cero and TENGEN TOPPA FUCK YOU LAGANN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And the awesomeness, manly, epic and gar that radiated from Shiro blew up some distant galaxy, but it was full of jews so noone cared. Heaven broke open and only the manliest were able to come out, Leonidos and his 300 spartans, hercules and Light Yagami appeared, already to do Shiro bidding, covered by an Aura of omnipotency.

"You hurt my Nakama! Bitch!"


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

In his dying state hobo tosses the tiniest stone with the least amount of effort against Shrio. It hits his head.

The force of of being hit in the head blanks out Shiro's vision for a second before he sees:


----------



## Serp (Dec 25, 2008)

But in reality, Shiro was using Aizens Shikai, and the stone did not really hit him, and the Hobo was much closer to death than he thought.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

The spiraling blood on the ground, that is flowing out of blind hobo, pulses in a greenish light, while hobo's body is cooling down and become more and more motionless.


----------



## Serp (Dec 25, 2008)

The Hobo was dying, but Shiro wanted a challenge so he fed the Hobo a sensui bean

"Even if I killed you, you wouldn't die! But I didn't kill you, so I shall bring you back to life to kill you in the most GAR fashion, due to my hot blooded stupid yet manly Pride!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 25, 2008)

The rabbit, badly hurt, crawled towards the large hole made in Toukatsu Meijin

"...Wanker...We got to do this..."

"Whether it's awesome or epic..."
"This is the path all otaku's walk..."
"If it's cosplay or spouting random japanese words..."
"I even lower myself by learning the Hare Hare Yukai dance..."
"We turn all that tardness in power..."
"Everlasting combination..."
*"Usagimeijin!!"*

The bunny transformed into a giant rabbit face filling up the gapping hole that was left in Meijin.

"Ore o..."

"Ore tachi o..."

*"dare da to omotte yagaru!!*

A powerfull force radiated making the planet turn in the reverse direction making a small shift in gravity making everything float for a few seconds across the whole world.

Destroying every single object, building, making everyone crash their car in traffic and planes crash down.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

The green light pulsing red blood suddenly sets itself aflame after hobo is fed a bean. It builds a ring for Meijin and Shiro.

The last drop of blood flows out of hobo and his body burns. As his last protein turns into flames it is as if its a single:

*"Meijin vs Shiro: Round 1! FIGHT!"*


----------



## Serp (Dec 25, 2008)

Shiro looking confused! 

"Why am I fighting Meijin??? He is my nakama! This is madness"

"Madness THIS IS..SPA..."

"Leonidas shut the fuck up!" 

"Nyro~~on :3"


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 25, 2008)

Usagimeijin pulled out some pointy shades with not 2...not 5...but 10(!!) edges! 
He placed it on his nose

"Shiro...We've been nakama for a while now...But I guess that last piece left of that old blind hobo made it so that we are destined to fight each other."

"Let's not hold back...Since we will fight and live to see another day to once again--blabla more emotional speech!"


----------



## Serp (Dec 25, 2008)

"Yes let us not hold back, we will fight each other presumably to the death so show what good friends we are while still trying to be rivals in a typical shonen way !"

Shiro jumped up into the sky, "Scatter Senbon Zakura!!!!"

Lots of tiny little blades ripped out of Shiro's body, the blood splatting making it seem red/pink in the light.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 25, 2008)

"Psi charge..."

A glow surrounds Usagimeijin and both of meijin and the rabbit's eyes begin to glow

"DELTA DASH!!"

He makes a flashing dash surpassing the speed of light while releasing a high-density energy passing through Shiro damaging him greatly.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 25, 2008)

Grinjolf jumped up onto a building and began to climb it.  He climbed all the up to the top.  "YARRR!" he roared and thumped his chest.  A police helicopter was flying up to him.  Grinjolf jumped into, it smashing through the window.  One of the cops pulled out a gun but Grinjolf smashed the spiky end of his axe into his skull sending brains everywhere.  

Grinjolf then grabbed the pilot, tore him out along with his seat and through him out the window.  "YARRR!" Grinjolf then realized there was no pilot.  The helicopter slowly fell to ground and crashed in front of fight between two powerful fighters.  Grinjolf punched his way out of helicopter and began eating a cop's body as he watched the fight.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 25, 2008)

"What the hell you doin'!?!?!!?"

Meijin was furious

"Did Kakashi interfair into the Naruto vs Sasuke fight?!"

"Well he wanted to but he was still--"

"Did even fucking Nami interfair between Luffy vs Ussop?! No!!"

"How is this relevant to the pl--"

"ARGH!!!!!!"

A even larger aura and fire surrounded Meijin, more then usual..


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 25, 2008)

Grinjolf did not understand the strange man's babblings.  "YARRR? YARRR!" Grinjolf lifted his axe in the air and thumped his chest.  He tore his mouth out of the cop's neck and the following program is brought to you by Lexus.  Now with 700 bajillion horsepower and surround sound that would- Grinjolf smashed the ad out of the way.  "YARRR!" He charged at the strange man and swung his axe at the man's skull.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 25, 2008)

Epicron rides his space pirate moose epicly, until he arrives at a planet where a fight of epicness was happening... "Urge...to be epic...rising... RIDE, SUPER PIRATE MOOSE!" 

Epicron crashes Super Pirate Moose onto the planet, creating a massive crater. He and Super Pirate Moose emerge from the crater in a manner so badass fangirls implode in his presence. "AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!" A woman screams, pointing at Epicron. The being of pure epicness looks down, and realizes he is naked. "My nakedness is too epic... I must wear something epic!" Epicron suddenly grows a flaming afro of manliness, and puts on a mask of pure epic. "Come, Super Pirate Moose, we ride to battle!" Epicron flies into battle atop Super Pirate Moose. 

Super Pirate Moose stomps on everyone fighting, and Epicron's music of epicness plays.

"DANA DANA DANA, DANANANANA, DADA...
SOGEKI NO SHIMA DE..."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 26, 2008)

Muffin Head wandered and saw much fighting going on... Yes indeed. He looked at the fight, licking his lips. His tongue shot out of his mouth, stretching extremely far, wrapping around Super Pirate Moose, stopping it in its tracks. "OM NOM NOM POWERS! GO!" Muffin Head yelled and Super Pirate Moose came closer and closer to his mouth, which was growing larger by the second. All the while, Muffin Head was yelling, "OM NOM NOM NOM....."


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 26, 2008)

Epicron sees Super Pirate Moose in trouble, and decides to save his moose. "YOU SHALL NOT HARM MY MOOSE!" Epicron's arms stretch out and form a giant drill.

"GOMU GOMU NO GIGA DORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIRUUUUUUUUUUUU BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAA"

Epicron unleashes a barrage of punches that become Giga Drill breakers mid-air, and crushes the enemy before Super Pirate Moose is injured.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 26, 2008)

Muffin Head's tongue flew back into his mouth. As he was barraged by the Brill breakers, He put the hands in his mouth and chewed them, going "OM NOM NOM!!!" He seemed unharmed for some reason... Perhaps his gratuitous amounts of Gar-ness.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2008)

The flames hobo left in his death burn brighter as the characters are facing each other off hurting each other, and destroying other planets and galaxy on the way.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesomeness awesomely rose up from the dead and awesomely walked towards Shiro and awesomely made him explode until Shiro was full of so much awesomeness that he couldn't contain it and exploded. The scattered awesomeness awesomely spread about the universe and the lifestream, and caused all living creatures from other planets to awesomely turn into awesome creatures. These creatures awesomely went back down to Earth and were awesomely absorbed into Awesomeness. Suddenly, Awesomeness turned into AWESOMENESS!!!! and awesomely shot awesome bolts of awesomeness.


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2008)

The awesomeness that poured out from AWESOMENESS even infused the flames and they became awesome flames

they hurt anyone that is close to them and continue to push characters to fight each other


----------



## Serp (Dec 27, 2008)

As Shiro was exploded and his awesome life force covered many creatures across the universe, as a disembodied spirit Shiro began to think.

"I WOULDN'T DIE EVEN IF I WAS KILLED!"

Shiro fought back from inside Awesomeness, trying to take control of the living creatures that held his life force, their combined gar and spiral energy made them burst out awesomeness chest, weakening him, and giving Shiro thousands upon thousands of bodys to control.

"FUCK THIS!" They said in unison.

"FU-SION-HA!"

All the creatures, squashed together and green light span spiraling around them, and then the new form of Shiro stepped out, it was the same Shiro yet totally different at the same time.

"Made from thousands of souls, compacted together I the Vasto Lorde hollow Darger Heed Shyro!" Shyro then grabbed his hollow mask with full force, and ripped it off his face, shattering the mask as it fell. He was now an Arrancar, his face the same as it was before, and he held out his hand, and in a flash of green light a Zanpaktou appeared, which he stabbed into his chest for storage.

"Ok bitches lets do this, CERO!" He shot a cero at Awesomeness.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 27, 2008)

Awesomeness awesomely absorbed the cero blast and awesomely shot back out as awesome cero, which was 100000000000000000x more powerful that the original. The awesome cero blast awesomely hit Vasto Lorde Darger Hee Shyro and awesomely made his head awesomely explode. Then Awesomeness awesomely absorbed all the awesomeness in Vasto Lorde Darger Heed Shyro, and became Super Hyper Extraodinary Omega Mega Ex AWESOMENESS! Then, awesomely fired an awesome blast that was so awesome that instead of strengthening people, it completely destroyed them.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 27, 2008)

Grinjolf watched as the Awesomeness blast headed straight towards him.  He responded with a "YARRR!!!!!" that sent it flying straight back at the one who sent it.  He then when berserk.  He grabbed his axe and infused with the powerful ice energies of the Norse Gods.  He directed the frozen blast straight at the one who had shot the Awesome blast, "YARRR!!!"ing as he did so.


----------



## Serp (Dec 27, 2008)

For Darger Heed Shyro, being a Vasto Lorde Hollow, regeneration his head was no problem.

His head returned and so did his face with an evil grin. Because just like Doomsday and the Sayajins, returning from death resulted in power ups , so now he was even stronger than before, he had lost the awesome in his previous head, but he was running on enough, GAR, Badass, Spiral energy and Epic to survive long enough. 

Shyro watched as the ice blast went towards Awesomeness, and he waited to attack after he knew Awesomeness would deal with the ice blast, catch him off guard.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 28, 2008)

oh btw, VOTE ON YOUR FAVORITE GAR PERSON KNOW!

The person with most votes gets to fight another person in a duel of gar and the loser will be erased from existence forever!

So much fun!

Voting can be done through PM (for the person who are shy or don't want to make other people sad...aww) or just post it here.

I vote for *Shiro* since he's been such a good nakama and awesomeness out of the blue. (Also wanted to vote for the Hobo but hey, Muk is already getting to much love with his long-running RP so he couldn't handle so much love giving at the same time)


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 28, 2008)

*Teh blind hobo* gets my vote.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2008)

*The Blind Hobo* wins.


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2009)

Woot Blind Hobo feels the love even those that are controlling the universe are pouring into him. votes for the win 

His flame shine ever so brightly. They twirl and twist into a drill piercing all of existance and finally hunt down shiro and his nakama.

Once found his flames encase and imprison shiro and his nakama within its flames once more, forcing him to fight against his nakama once more.

Despair is his desire!


----------



## EPIC (Jan 19, 2009)

Super Hyper Extraodinary Omega Mega EX AWESOMENESS! awesomely absorbed the awesome blast and incoming ice blast, and thusly was awesomely strengthened by them. Then, Super Hyper Extraodinary Omega Mega EX AWESOMENESS! concentrated all his awesomeness into his finger and awesomely shot a small awesome blast that headed straight for Grinjolf. If it were to physicallly touch Grinjolf, it turn into an awesome Kamehameha and blast him to smithereens, if it didn't hit Grinjolf, the Earth will be destroyed. Thankfully, all the awesomeness that was spread across the universe covered the humans too, just in case something like that would happen.

I awesomely vot for Awesomeness.


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

All the powers of the universe that are floating about after the destruction awesomeness released, blind hobo in his ethereal form puts together in a display of spiraling light.

Condensing all this energy results in an ultimate big bang and in a flash of piercing light a new universe was born.


----------

